# Spilo's or Ternetzi's ?



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

I need help here from you more experienced piranha people. I just entered a raffle that will be drawn tomorrow........If I win I have my choice of three 5-6inch spilo's or tenretzi's. Which of these are better ? I like them both. I know spilo's are seras and terns are pygos ( think I got it right). ANyhow just need opinions should i win.

Cath


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what tank size do you have?
is it cycled?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

If you got a pretty big tank, get the spilos. But there is a higher chance that the spilos will kill each other than the ternz cause the spilo's a sera and the ternz is a pygo (probably already knew that though).

Personally i would get the ternz. Pygos own


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> what tank size do you have?
> is it cycled?
> [snapback]1114164[/snapback]​


What he asked


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

keep in mind terns can grow to 14'' maybe more..
also keep in mind spilos could kill each other..
first you need to see how big of a tank you have?


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a fully cycled 135 gallon tank. They say that terns can shoal with other pygo's ? If so thats cool cuz I currently have 5 baby red bellies that will most likely go to a new 90 gallon.

Cath


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

spilos, there cooler, but i wouldnt recommend keeping them together


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

piranhamama said:


> I have a fully cycled 135 gallon tank. They say that terns can shoal with other pygo's ? If so thats cool cuz I currently have 5 baby red bellies that will most likely go to a new 90 gallon.
> 
> Cath
> [snapback]1114232[/snapback]​


ok for that tank just get the spilos







they might work in that tank


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

try a spilo scince i am doing the same thing lets see and compare how our tanks do


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

I just LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEE piranhas. Any piranha is cool to me. Maybe if I win i'll keep a spilo and sell the other 2. Ther between 5 and 6 inches...........


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well....I am into serras much more than pygos but with that choice...I would go with the nattereri and toss in your other natts (as long as the size differece isnt too much) in the 135. Then get a solo spilo or other serra for the 90. Terns (nattereri) are worth a lot more $ then the spilos will be...and you can keep them with your current reds.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well....I am into serras much more than pygos but with that choice...I would go with the nattereri and toss in your other natts (as long as the size differece isnt too much) in the 135. Then get a solo spilo or other serra for the 90. Terns (nattereri) are worth a lot more $ then the spilos will be...and you can keep them with your current reds.
> [snapback]1114253[/snapback]​


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well....I am into serras much more than pygos but with that choice...I would go with the nattereri and toss in your other natts (as long as the size differece isnt too much) in the 135. Then get a solo spilo or other serra for the 90. Terns (nattereri) are worth a lot more $ then the spilos will be...and you can keep them with your current reds.
> [snapback]1114253[/snapback]​


You're always thinking


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Terns all the way.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

spilos are cool as hell but man just be prepared to have nothing my spilos just killed a 34 dollar cichlid and thats a hard learned lesson my pygos leave my cichlids alone if their fed my spilos hunt them so if u get those spilos just be prepared to own that fish and thats all


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

no contest TERNS!!!!..


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

The more I read the more I think if by chance i get lucky and win it will be the terns. They can shoal with current red bellies.............


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Go with the terns unless your gonan divide 3 spilos!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

what raffle did you enter for this kind of prize?????????????


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

Piranha raffle

I found it on another forum called aquaticpredators.com in the piranha section


----------

